# 2014 Pinarello info just released



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

its either not written very well or I am not as smart as I was the day before! It looks like an endurance geometry Dogma, disc brakes available and so on

First Look: 2014 Pinarello – More Discs, Frame Compatibility, and Full Suspension?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Kobh is now called the DogmaK. 
They have another time trial bike that may be better than the Bollide.
Full suspension mountain bike which has already won a race.

Busy guys at Pina!


----------

